# 17 Gigs Left On My Tp, Can't Load A 6 Gig Movie Onto It.



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Trying to put a 6 gig video on it, and it's telling me there isn't enough room. Windows tells me there is 17 gigs left on it.

Is this something to do with virtual SD card that Android uses?


----------



## mastamind518 (Nov 8, 2011)

Try booting into webos and then accessing via USB?

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Did that and it tells me the exact same thing.


----------



## Jasoraso (Jul 4, 2011)

If you have a single 6gb file, I would bet it has to do with the file size limits (4gb?) for a fat32 file system, which I believe is what the "sdcard" partition is formatted.


----------



## Brickedin21 (Nov 23, 2011)

Are you you trying to transfer to a sd card? If the card is formatted in fat or fat32 the max file transfer size is 4 gigs per file. IMO, reformat to NTFS to allow for larger file transfers.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


----------



## eesamo (Nov 23, 2011)

Check what file system do you have on the TP and see what is the maximum file size limit you can have. For example, the FAT32 file system can save up to 4GB file size, if you try to move bigger file from windows it will give you the no space message.


----------



## tusman (Sep 2, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/9424-file-size-limit/


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Jasoraso said:


> Are you you trying to transfer to a sd card? If the card is formatted in fat or fat32 the max file transfer size is 4 gigs per file. IMO, reformat to NTFS to allow for larger file transfers.
> 
> Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk


We're talking about the HP Touchpad, there's not sd card so to speak, but a "virtual" sd card partition.


----------



## Jasoraso (Jul 4, 2011)

I would stay away from trying to reformat the sdcard to a different file system. There are already some issues with the sdcard (see those posting about sdcard errors).

Instead, look for a way to split your file into smaller chunks ~ 1gb would be more manageable. Heck, a 6gb has either got to be several hours long, or an extremely high bit right. The TP would probably choke on that high of a bitrate, anyways. I would re-encode at lower settings, too.


----------



## Bounce (Aug 25, 2011)

Scrunch up that movie more. Crush it down to 2.5Gb. That's plenty for a tablet.


----------



## fgdn17 (Aug 28, 2011)

Krunk_Kracker said:


> Trying to put a 6 gig video on it, and it's telling me there isn't enough room. Windows tells me there is 17 gigs left on it.
> 
> Is this something to do with virtual SD card that Android uses?


stream it..why waste your space???


----------



## Krunk_Kracker (Oct 22, 2011)

Yeah I think I'm just going to shrunk it down. Thanks everyone for your input.

Sent from my Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------

